# Life Long Zonie



## the iceman (Mar 8, 2009)

Greetings,

I've been lurking for a while trying to learn what I can before joining in.
I went to visit my brother in Amarillo a while back & while there he smoked up a brisket... unbelievable! I decided then I was going to get a smoker.

I've been reading threads dealing with reverse flow smokers & think it is something I could build for myself. I'm thinking of going the propane tank route but need to do a little more research. 

Anyway, I look forward to interacting with you guys & learning along the way.


Paul aka *THE ICEMAN*


P.S. For some reason, every time I visit this site I get hungry.


----------



## meat hunter (Mar 8, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Iceman, good to have you onboard. Lots of info here. I was in the same boat when I joined a few months ago. I was set on an electric smoker, then propane now I am set on wood.  My point is, dont rush. Read the boards. Ask some questions. Last year at this time, I was thrilled by making a good batch of jerky. Last night I made a pork loin that was far better than any I had cooked in an oven.


----------



## irishteabear (Mar 8, 2009)

Welcome to SMF.  Glad you joined us.  Take a look around, you'll learn a lot here.


----------



## bassman (Mar 9, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.  You will get all the help you need right here.


----------



## richoso1 (Mar 9, 2009)

Hello Ice, good to have you as part of the SMF. I was a lurker for a long time before joining. It's only made smoking better since I joined.


----------



## azrocker (Mar 9, 2009)

Welcome from an ex zonie. I don't think you can buy a bad smoker but I do think you can be a bad smoker. Good to have you here.


----------



## got14u (Mar 9, 2009)

welcome from another x zonie..lol..we are all over the place


----------



## the iceman (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome guys. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Now all I have to do is figure out how big to go with my build. I guess it depends on what I can find in the way of old  tanks.


----------



## azrocker (Mar 9, 2009)

I know a retired guy out North of Surprise (near Wittmann) might could hook you up.


----------



## bbq engineer (Mar 9, 2009)

Welcome Ice...

I get new ideas here every time I log in.  I have a long list of things I want to smoke, and it just keeps growing!  If you decide to build your own, be sure and ask any questions that you might have...the collective knowledge here is amazing!

BBQ Eng.


----------



## az_sailor (Mar 9, 2009)

Hi there Iceman,

Welcome to SMF from a fellow Zonie AND a fellow Paul. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





This site is a goldmine of knowledge and helpful advice from a darn nice group of folks. I'm a newbie myself, having just gotten started with a 40" MES from Sam's club. Good luck with your build and keep us posted on your progress.

Paul aka AZ_Sailor


----------



## t-bone tim (Mar 9, 2009)

Welcome aboard SMF Iceman , lots of info here on building that smoker ya want .... glad you joined us and don't forget the pics


----------



## azrocker (Mar 9, 2009)

http://oklahomacity.craigslist.org/hsh/1065836149.html

MMmmmmm smoker!


----------



## azrocker (Mar 9, 2009)

http://oklahomacity.craigslist.org/for/1055981807.html
MMmmmm Red Smoker


----------



## grothe (Mar 9, 2009)

Welcome aboard....lookin forward to some pics of your build!


----------



## the iceman (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm just a bit North of you in Mesa. I will definitely take pics when I tear into it.

Does this guy have access to tanks or is he just a welder? Because I planned on doing the welding myself.


----------



## azrocker (Mar 9, 2009)

He might know of or have tanks. PM me if interested.


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 9, 2009)

Welcome from Pittsburgh, PA


----------



## sgtcowboyusmc (Mar 9, 2009)

Welcome Iceman.  Out here in Western AZ about 2.5 hours from you guys.  Great site here.  Lots of info and some darn good people.

Welcome to the best Darn Smoking Website Period!

Billy Ray


----------



## jdoe44 (Mar 9, 2009)

Welcome to the site. I'm in Mesa too. 

If you cruise craigslist you can find stuff smokers pretty regularly.


----------



## cman95 (Mar 10, 2009)

Welcome to SMF.


----------

